# SpeedCubing In Croatia?



## Air84 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello Everybody! 

What About SpeedCubing In Croatia?
We Don't Have Competition In Our Country! 
But We Have A Lot Of Cuber's!


----------



## Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

Air84 said:


> Hello Everybody!
> 
> What About SpeedCubing In Croatia?
> We Don't Have Competition In Our Country!
> But We Have A Lot Of Cuber's!



So start some unofficial events first, in many first countries the WCA is look for group of cubers willing to organize. 

Without the help of a distributor or local volunteers to start a first unofficial event, it is unlikely you will ever see an official competition in Croatia. So be the first and start a speedcubing club in Croatia, I am sure you will get all the help of the WCA


----------



## Enter (Jan 7, 2010)

air nije vaš Davor rekao da če organizirat wca? šta je sa tim?


----------



## kurtaz (Jan 8, 2010)

Air84 said:


> Hello Everybody!
> 
> But We Have A Lot Of Cuber's!



omfg. lot of cubers? 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=333&regionId=Croatia&years=&show=100%2BPersons&single=Single


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 8, 2010)

There are no competitions there, that's what the thread is about. Why consult the WCA page? :/


----------



## Fox (Jan 8, 2010)

Cubers from Croatia in this forum (the ones I have found):

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=6547

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=4943

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=840


----------



## Zava (Jan 8, 2010)

kurtaz said:


> Air84 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everybody!
> ...



they can't have official competitions because of the hugnarian You-Know-Who... how would they attend to one?


----------



## Enter (Jan 8, 2010)

Fox said:


> Cubers from Croatia in this forum (the ones I have found):
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=6547
> 
> ...



lol I'm not from Croatia I am from Slovenija!!!


----------



## Fox (Jan 8, 2010)

Enter said:


> Fox said:
> 
> 
> > Cubers from Croatia in this forum (the ones I have found):
> ...


Sorry It was because of a post you did (one with a video).


----------



## MrCube68 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Slash (Jan 8, 2010)

So the thing is, that the WCA and the Hungarian Rubik Studio had an agreement about only with the studio's agree can be a competition organized in this region(Hungary, Slovakia, Croatia, etc). Some of the Hungarian cubers tried to organize a competition at Osijek. The studio said "it is not OK, we have no market of our cubes in Croatia so a competition would be bad for us". yes I don't know why would it be true, but there almost have been an action at law against one of the organizers.
so if I were you I wouldn't try to organize anything without telling it to the studio...


----------



## andyt1992 (Jan 8, 2010)

Slash said:


> So the thing is, that the WCA and the Hungarian Rubik Studio had an agreement about only with the studio's agree can be a competition organized in this region(Hungary, Slovakia, Croatia, etc). Some of the Hungarian cubers tried to organize a competition at Osijek. The studio said "it is not OK, we have no market of our cubes in Croatia so a competition would be bad for us". yes I don't know why would it be true, but there almost have been an action at law against one of the organizers.
> so if I were you I wouldn't try to organize anything without telling it to the studio...



There isn't any precedent (laws) in the country saying only the studio can organise an event there, anyone can, the only thing is it can't be an official WCA tournament as the're have probably been papers signed by both parties to agree about this. There must be more to this than we know because why in the world would WCA agree to this without a big payoff or big reason.


----------



## Ton (Jan 8, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> There isn't any precedent (laws) in the country saying only the studio can organise an event there, anyone can, the only thing is it can't be an official WCA tournament as the're have probably been papers signed by both parties to agree about this. There must be more to this than we know because why in the world would WCA agree to this without a big payoff or big reason.



As far as I know there are no agreements with the WCA not having competitions without the Rubiks Studio, I know Rubik's Studio defend their reputation, I have no clue why, has to do with history/culture/trust. But I am pretty sure when Ron or myself is involved in such competition there would be no issue.

Anyway , it all can start if you organize unofficial competitions and have volunteers. The WCA will always be available to talk to the Rubik's Studio to ask for their help/cooperation.

You can always contact me if you need support....


----------



## andyt1992 (Jan 8, 2010)

> As far as I know there are no agreements with the WCA not having competitions without the Rubiks Studio, I know Rubik's Studio defend their reputation, I have no clue why, has to do with history/culture/trust. But I am pretty sure when Ron or myself is involved in such competition there would be no issue.
> 
> Anyway , it all can start if you organize unofficial competitions and have volunteers. The WCA will always be available to talk to the Rubik's Studio to ask for their help/cooperation.
> 
> You can always contact me if you need support....



There shouldn't be any opposition to a non WCA competition, but for records etc yes the WCA would probably have to get cooperation.


----------

